#ubuntu-eg 2011-05-02
<HeMoX> hi all
<DraKBLuE> hi all
<mido> hi
#ubuntu-eg 2011-05-03
<HeMoX> hi all
<thelinuxer> HeMoX: hi
<HeMoX> how u doing ?
<thelinuxer> fine, thank u, u ? :)
<HeMoX> fine
<HeMoX> thanks god cuze i find someone alive here
<thelinuxer> yeah i am alive, i am not a zombie
<thelinuxer> the problem is that we are all busy with work..
<thelinuxer> so it takes time to reply
<thelinuxer> i saw u after u left yesterday
<HeMoX> i park my zombie DarKBLuE
<thelinuxer> :), ok what's ur problem ?
<HeMoX> no problem ..
<HeMoX> 1 min plz
<thelinuxer> tyt
<HeMoX> back
<HeMoX> sorry 4 late
<HeMoX> i have my own ubuntu server ..  and its workin fine .. i hope we can do anything usefull
<HeMoX> such as forum web .. etc .
<HeMoX> u there ?
<thelinuxer> yes i am here
<thelinuxer> we already have our forum on ubuntuforums
<thelinuxer> and we don't want to go through the hassle of maintaining our own forums
<thelinuxer> and yes we are building our own website for the team
<thelinuxer> basically for blogging and news
<HeMoX> no anyother ideas
<thelinuxer> hmm
<thelinuxer> u mean u have a vps, or a server @ home?
<HeMoX> vps at my home
<thelinuxer> i don't understand, vps stands for virtual private server, so u created a virtual server on a real server at ur home ?
<HeMoX> yup
<HeMoX> sorry 4 late again
<thelinuxer> np
<HeMoX> ssh hemoz.dyndns.biz
<thelinuxer> well that's a tough choice, with all the free services we have these days :D
<HeMoX> user thelinuxer pass 123456
<HeMoX> its free 100%
<HeMoX> also i dont have static ip . i am using dyndns
<thelinuxer> yes i noticed
<HeMoX> but it is stable and online 23 hour per day
<thelinuxer> 23 hrs only ?
<HeMoX> i can make it 24
<thelinuxer> ok, here is what most people do with their private servers
<thelinuxer> email server
<thelinuxer> ftp
<thelinuxer> code hosting
<thelinuxer> ..etc
<HeMoX> ssh ftp apache2 MySQL php .. all is ok
<HeMoX> but i remove y postfix ..
<HeMoX> www.linux-core.tk
<HeMoX> www.hemoxnet.tk
<HeMoX> www.ubuntu-eg.tk --> its off now cuz no one help me
<thelinuxer> hosting a blog
<thelinuxer> what do u mean by off ?
<HeMoX> i disable it
<thelinuxer> there is no point of going through this hassle man ..
<thelinuxer> there is already a forum for the team, y go through the administration tasks to maintain it while someone else will do it for us
<HeMoX> for that i cancel this idea
<HeMoX> so is this server usefull or not
<thelinuxer> let me get this first, u have a server, and u want the team to use, am i right ?
<thelinuxer> wala ur asking me if u can use for something for urself ?
<HeMoX> not like that ...
<HeMoX> i am asking if we can use for ourselves
<HeMoX> alot off ppl askin many questians at ubuntu-eg group facebook
<HeMoX> they got the answers
<thelinuxer> and i don't think that the solution is by using a server
<thelinuxer> it's by having more people in the team
<thelinuxer> for instance we try to reply to all the question we get through any of our channels
<thelinuxer> if we can't reply to all the questions, then it's not the service problem it's the people\s problem
<HeMoX> bas momken el so2al yatkrar kaza mara
<HeMoX> we kol mara u wasting ur time by answering the same questian
<thelinuxer> ok tell me how a server will solve this problem ?
<HeMoX> and at the end the answer disappear
<HeMoX> not my server
<thelinuxer> ok tell me the idea, how can we solve this problem ?
<HeMoX> ana 2asdy en yab2a feh site sahl we monazem el nas tela2y feeh kol eli 3awzeno
<HeMoX> ana 3an nafsy badoo7.lama badawer 3ala 7aga fe ubuntuform
<HeMoX> we dyman bala2y el 7al mn sites tanya
<HeMoX> el nas moshatata fe kaza mkan
<thelinuxer> this is correct, wel moshkela enak mate2darsh telem el nas fe makan wa7ed
<HeMoX> maban ubuntu-eg gruop , ubuntuforum , maillist , irc
<HeMoX> bgad el ubuntu forum yataweh
<thelinuxer> the problem is that everyone uses that piece of technology that he/she can relate to
<thelinuxer> for instance I am not that convinced with facebook
<thelinuxer> but a lot of people are
<HeMoX> www.ubuntuwd.com .. i like this foru
<thelinuxer> I am more a mailing list presion
<HeMoX> ana batooh fe el mail list
<thelinuxer> i like it too, what's the forum engine ?
<thelinuxer> ezay ba2a :D
<thelinuxer> the mailing list is simply emails
<thelinuxer> if u read them u'll know everything that's happening with the team
<HeMoX> check this gruop at facebook http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/aiolinux
<HeMoX> check the disscusions
<HeMoX> really its a great work
<HeMoX> i hope ubuntu-eg have this
<thelinuxer> first i forgot to ask
<thelinuxer> have we met before ?
<HeMoX> nope :(
<thelinuxer> no worries
<HeMoX> i hope .. but the time
<thelinuxer> how's that group better than us ?
<thelinuxer> as i told u i am a facebook persion
<HeMoX> shar7en kol 7aga 3an el linux fe video 5 mins
<thelinuxer> people share videos and articles of this kind all the in Ubuntu Hour (Egypt) and Ubuntu-eg facebook pages and groups
<thelinuxer> all the time*
<HeMoX> where ??
<thelinuxer> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_183568128351878
<thelinuxer> http://www.facebook.com/ubuntueg
<HeMoX> i can find any video
<HeMoX> cant*
<thelinuxer> man this video is simply a tutorial
<thelinuxer> i said people share videos and articles of this type
<thelinuxer> it doesn't have to be the same exact thing
<HeMoX> i c
<thelinuxer> the important thing is the information
<thelinuxer> sorry man gtg
<thelinuxer> c u in our next meeting isA
<thelinuxer> salam
<HeMoX> isa
<HeMoX> c ya
<HeMoX> plz dont be sad from me
<thelinuxer> :)
<thelinuxer> i am not
<HeMoX> :)
#ubuntu-eg 2011-05-04
<amr_> alooo
<amr_> ................
#ubuntu-eg 2011-05-06
<HeMoZ> hi all
<TheNightPhoenix> hi
<HeMoZ> how u doing ?
<TheNightPhoenix> great
<TheNightPhoenix> u
<HeMoZ> fine
<HeMoZ> where are u from ?
<TheNightPhoenix> cairo
<HeMoZ> wellcome
<HeMoZ> i wanna to connect 2 adsl to my box . have any idea
<HeMoZ> u there ?
<TheNightPhoenix> im not sure what u ment , but u will need 2 network cards ?
<HeMoZ> i have
<HeMoZ> i am using vmware
<TheNightPhoenix> aha
<TheNightPhoenix> i dont know exactly hwo to do it , sorry
<HeMoZ> its ok nvm
#ubuntu-eg 2011-05-07
<Menopia|afk> TheNightPhoenix,
<Menopia|afk> hi man
<TheNightPhoenix> hi
<Menopia|afk> 3arefny? :D
<Menopia|afk> ana wazery
<TheNightPhoenix> :D
<TheNightPhoenix> ahlaan :D
<Menopia|afk> :D:D
<Menopia|afk> ba2olak
<TheNightPhoenix> e
<Menopia|afk> enta kont tabe3 t-shirt orieb sa7
<TheNightPhoenix> ah
<Menopia|afk> ana shofto 3al face
<Menopia|afk> mnen?
<TheNightPhoenix> mn city stars
<Menopia|afk> aha
<TheNightPhoenix> bs feh wa7d ar5s meno f roxy
<TheNightPhoenix> aloly 3leh
<TheNightPhoenix> bs lsa hgrbo
<Menopia|afk> bkam? 3shan momken netba3 3ando lel team
<TheNightPhoenix> el f city starz 100 bel tshirt
<TheNightPhoenix> el tany da b 65
<TheNightPhoenix> bs lsa mshftsh el quailty
<Menopia|afk> ana tab3t 3and elly fe city dah bardo 2bl kda
<Menopia|afk> bnafs el se3r
<TheNightPhoenix> asl fe kaza wa7d f city starz
<TheNightPhoenix> mmkn ykono m5tlfen :D
<Menopia|afk> faker el t-shirt el gded bta3 el team
<TheNightPhoenix> ah
<Menopia|afk> dah kan b 45 bs kan sticker malzo2
<Menopia|afk> :(
<TheNightPhoenix> ah
<TheNightPhoenix> http://tfshirt.com/
<TheNightPhoenix> da el tb3t 3ndo
<TheNightPhoenix> esmo tshirt factory
<Menopia|afk> msh metfara3' 3al t-shirt fana 3ayz wa7ed yetba3 metfara3' w f nafs el wa2t r5es
<TheNightPhoenix> we m3ya phone
<Menopia|afk> 65 koyes law metfara3'
<TheNightPhoenix> hashfo we a2olk
<Menopia|afk> eshta
<TheNightPhoenix> https://www.facebook.com/yama.tshirts
<TheNightPhoenix> da abo 65
<TheNightPhoenix> bs lsa mshftosh
<Menopia|afk> howa eshta metfara3'
<Menopia|afk> w koys 65
<TheNightPhoenix> bs hma lsa gdad
<Menopia|afk> bs nshof el quality ba2a
<TheNightPhoenix> ok
<TheNightPhoenix> hashof we ab2a a2olk
<Menopia|afk> oksh
<TheNightPhoenix> hwa fe event aw meeting oryb ?
<TheNightPhoenix> 3shn ana toht 3l mailing list a5r mra
<Menopia|afk> la2
<TheNightPhoenix> a5r 7ga fkhrha 21
<TheNightPhoenix> da lsa mwgod ? wala e
<Menopia|afk> w et2al et2agel
<Menopia|afk> 3shan tedx
<TheNightPhoenix> okz
<Menopia|afk> fe event youm 16 fe misr uni
<Menopia|afk> msh mn ubuntu-eg
<Menopia|afk> bs momken nesharek
<Menopia|afk> Open Source Education Day
<TheNightPhoenix> ah
<TheNightPhoenix> msh 3rf hb2a fady s3tha wala l2
<Menopia|afk> ana lesa maradetsh
<TheNightPhoenix> bs hashof
<Menopia|afk> wana bardo
<TheNightPhoenix> eshta
<TheNightPhoenix> we fe Google I/o
<TheNightPhoenix> da lw 3wz tro7 :D
<Menopia|afk> ah sa7e7
<TheNightPhoenix> regestierd wala l2 ?
<Menopia|afk> ah
<TheNightPhoenix> tmam
<Menopia|afk> haro7 isA
<TheNightPhoenix> wana kman isA
<Menopia|afk> w fe CAT fe el mansourca
<TheNightPhoenix> l2 mb3rfsh aro7 el mnsoura :D
<Menopia|afk> wala ana
<Menopia|afk> bs nefsy aro7
<Menopia|afk> :D
<TheNightPhoenix> :)
<TheNightPhoenix> md5ltsh code jam ?
<TheNightPhoenix> :D
<Menopia|afk> la2
<Menopia|afk> kaselt :D:D
<TheNightPhoenix> el as2la 3geba :D
<Menopia|afk> wenta?
<TheNightPhoenix> b7el aho :D
<Menopia|afk> :D
<TheNightPhoenix> el round b2lha 24 hour :D
<Menopia|afk> ba2olak sa7e7
<TheNightPhoenix> e
<Menopia|afk> eb2a eb3atly code pernameg el OGL elly enta kont 3amelo vid
<Menopia|afk> :D
<TheNightPhoenix> :D
<TheNightPhoenix> ok
<TheNightPhoenix> ana 3mlto b qt
<TheNightPhoenix> qt creator y3ny
<Menopia|afk> ah
<Menopia|afk> eshtaaa
<TheNightPhoenix> ab3tholk 3l mail bt3k
<TheNightPhoenix> ?
<Menopia|afk> thx ya 3abdallah :)
<Menopia|afk> mashy
<Menopia|afk> lama tefda
<TheNightPhoenix> mana wa5d break mel code :D
<TheNightPhoenix> 7let so2laen
<TheNightPhoenix> we 3wz a7l wa7d kman
<TheNightPhoenix> bs msh 3rf lsa :D
<TheNightPhoenix> odamy s3teen
<Menopia|afk> eb3ayly 7aga bs shla 3shan mesada3 :D
<TheNightPhoenix> mfesh 7ga shla :D
<Menopia|afk> agarab shoya kda
<Menopia|afk> ops
<TheNightPhoenix> b3tlk el project aho
<Menopia|afk> eshta hashofo delwa2ty
<Menopia|afk> thx :D
<TheNightPhoenix> bos
<TheNightPhoenix> hwa ana 3ml fe input bel kebord
<TheNightPhoenix> c = clear
<TheNightPhoenix> n = new shap
<TheNightPhoenix> men 1 > 5
<TheNightPhoenix> bt3'yr el filling
<TheNightPhoenix> line , dots , polhyon
<TheNightPhoenix> we right click 3l dot bt3mlha delete bs feha bug kda a5r point msh btetms7 :D
<Menopia|afk> :)
#ubuntu-eg 2011-05-08
<ubuntu_> hy
<ubuntu_> anu one
#ubuntu-eg 2012-05-01
<MohamedAlaa98> Hi Guys!
<MohamedAlaa98> Helllo Wazery!
<Wazery> hello MohamedAlaa98
<Wazery> how are you :)
<MohamedAlaa98> Fine, and you?
<Wazery> el7
<MohamedAlaa98> is there is any other pages needs editing?
<MohamedAlaa98> in ubuntu-eg wiki?
<MohamedAlaa98> I'm ready
<Wazery> MohamedAlaa98, ma3lesh sebt el gehaz fag2a
<Wazery> :(
<Wazery> MohamedAlaa98, I think there is no more pages
<Wazery> but ashams for sure know more than me
<MohamedAlaa98> ok thank
<MohamedAlaa98> ashams has been offline for a long time, he is relocating
#ubuntu-eg 2012-05-02
<dudu_2eltayeb> السلام عليكم
<thelinuxer> dudu_2eltayeb: و عليكم السلام
<dudu_2eltayeb> ممكن مساعده فى نسخة منت 12
<dudu_2eltayeb> ؟؟؟؟؟؟
<thelinuxer> محتاج إيه ؟
<dudu_2eltayeb> بالنسبه لبرامج الأوفيس
<dudu_2eltayeb> احسن حاجه تشتغل ايه؟
<thelinuxer> libreoffice
<dudu_2eltayeb> تمام
<dudu_2eltayeb> طب بالنسبه لبرنامج goober
<dudu_2eltayeb> ده برنامج تشات
<dudu_2eltayeb> بسطبه بيظهر لى ايقونته
<dudu_2eltayeb> لكن مبيفتحش
<dudu_2eltayeb> مع انه ديبيان!!!
<thelinuxer> عادى ممكن يكون بcrash
<thelinuxer> إستخدم empathy أو pidgin
<dudu_2eltayeb> تمام
<dudu_2eltayeb> هومفيش برنامج غير كوبيتى بيدعم تشات ياهو فيديو؟؟
<thelinuxer> بصراحة بقالى زمن مبستخدمش غير gtalk  فمعرفش حاجة ف yahoo :)
<dudu_2eltayeb> تمام
<dudu_2eltayeb> اصلى انا مدمن ياهو
<thelinuxer> :)
<thelinuxer> طب فيه أسئلة تانية ؟
<dudu_2eltayeb> لأ شكرا
<thelinuxer> العفو :)
<dudu_2eltayeb> هو ليه الشركات مبتدعمش لينوكس؟!!!
<dudu_2eltayeb> مع انه كفائه جدااااااااااا
<dudu_2eltayeb> وسلس
<dudu_2eltayeb> والواجه الرسوميه له مريحه
<dudu_2eltayeb> يعنى مش معقد
<thelinuxer> مسألة تجارية بحته بس على فكرة هو مدعوم من شركات كتير برده بس أغلبها مش للمستخدميين العاديين
<dudu_2eltayeb> تقصد برمجه
<thelinuxer> قصدى سيرفرات و حاجات أكاديمية بس طبعا الوضع بيتغير ...
<dudu_2eltayeb> عموما سعداء بتعرفنا عليك
<dudu_2eltayeb> ودوام التوفيق ان شاء الله
<thelinuxer> تسلم يا باشا :) ربنا معاك
<dudu_2eltayeb> بالتوفيق
<dudu_2eltayeb> :)
<dudu_2eltayeb> فى امان الله
<os_> السلام عليكم
<thelinuxer> و عليكم السلام
<thelinuxer> hi seiflotfy
<khameis> السلام عليكم
<os_> وعليكم السلام
<os_> قد لا يردون عليك
<os_> لكن من المفيد أن تعرف قناة للمساعدة في لينكس غير #linuxac
<khameis> اوكي جيد
<khameis> اشكرك
<khameis> على هذه المساعدة
<os_> هل تحب أن نتكلم هنا أم في #linuxac?
<khameis> مثا ما بدك كله واحد
<khameis> مثل
<os_> طيب
<khameis> شو في اخبار جديدة في عالم لينوكس
<os_> اضغط بالأوسط على عنوان النافذة
<khameis> او اوبنتو تحديدا
<khameis> نافذة القناة
<os_> والله ما بعرف
<os_> لا اي نافذة
<os_> لا اي نافذة تطبيق
<khameis> مثل شو
<khameis> ببدل النافذة
<os_> مثل هذه النافذة ، هذا استكمال للتلميحات
<khameis> مو هيك
<os_> لا
<khameis> لعاد
<os_> ينزل النافذة لخلف كل النوافذ
<khameis> صغرت نافذة القناة وضغطت على نافدة جوجل
<khameis> ما هو نفس الشيء
<os_> يعني بينفع بدال التصغير مثلا
<khameis> لانه كان عندي نافذتين
<khameis> نعم
<os_> طيب
<khameis> غيره
<khameis> ولا لقيت نضارتي
<khameis> بعد بحث مكثف
<khameis> خخخخخخخخخخخ
<os_> جيد
<khameis> الدخان قول لي
<khameis> ههههههههه
<os_> كما قلت
<khameis> بكة عرس ابن اخي
<os_> هذا إدمان
<khameis> بكرة
<os_> الله يباركله
<khameis> عقبال غندك
<khameis> نكمل
<os_> هههه أنا مطول يا عيني 17 سنة عمري
<os_> طيب نكمل
<khameis> ههههههههه
<os_> عم تقللي أمي اغسل السيارة
<khameis> فرفور
<khameis> ههههههههههه
<khameis> اغسل
<os_> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
<khameis> ربنا يغسل ذنوبنا
<os_> آمين
<os_> آخر تلميح
<khameis> طيب لحظة
<os_> بس ما بعرف شو بدي لمح لك
<os_> خلص تعلم شوي انكليزي يفتح لك أبواب اللينكس هذه هي
<os_> عن إذنك السيارة تنتظرني
#ubuntu-eg 2012-05-03
<seiflotfy> hi guys
<seiflotfy> hi thelinuxer1
<thelinuxer1> hi seiflotfy
<seiflotfy> so i am going through bugs that i think ubuntu-eg people should try to fix
<thelinuxer1> cool
<seiflotfy> i will help with the fixing of the bugs then
<thelinuxer1> I think you need to call for volunteers or something ..
<thelinuxer1> for the dev FG I mean
<seiflotfy> uhm yeah i should
<seiflotfy> thelinuxer1: but right now i will approach people IRC first
<seiflotfy> then via mail
<seiflotfy> so some1 like you or HazRPG_ who have hacking experience
<seiflotfy> I can push to get patches upstream Ubuntu, GNOME or KDE
<thelinuxer1> I know what you mean but currently I truly don't have time to do anything
<seiflotfy> thelinuxer1: i also kept thinking of why is it hard for us to push work upstream
<thelinuxer1> I can suggest a couple of people who seem capable
<seiflotfy> yes
<seiflotfy> small circle first
<seiflotfy> i need to focus on 2 people or something
<seiflotfy> thelinuxer1: but my problem is that from experience, I did not get into opensource because I really wanted to get into it
<seiflotfy> so nobody came and told me fix this or that
<seiflotfy> but rather
<thelinuxer1> yeah I know what you mean
<seiflotfy> there was an app I used and it wasnt doing what I wanted it to do, so I decided to fix the problem myself (I did not know python)
<thelinuxer1> but seriously people get distracted
<thelinuxer1> they don't know where to start
<thelinuxer1> usually they are already swamped with college ..
<seiflotfy> thelinuxer1: yes
<thelinuxer1> so we will just help them sort things out
<seiflotfy> thelinuxer1: why i started doing opensource i started failing college :P
<thelinuxer1> and the rest is for them to do
<thelinuxer1> lol
<thelinuxer1> r u a CS graduate ?
<seiflotfy> nope
<seiflotfy> :D
<seiflotfy> math
<thelinuxer1> close enough :D
<os_> السلام عليكم
<thelinuxer1> os_: و عليكم السلام
<os_> هل تذكر القناة التي انضممت إليها ووجدتك بها قبل هذه القناة؟؟
<thelinuxer1> #ubuntu-arabic ?
<os_> آه
<os_> ظننتها #ubuntu-ar
<os_> تلك أرجنتينية
<os_> آه بالمناسبة
<os_> على ماذا تحوي ubuntu minimal live?/
<thelinuxer1> ثوانى
<os_> هل تحوي واجهة رسومية؟؟
<thelinuxer1> قصدك ديه ؟ http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<os_> هل هذه رسمية من كانيوكال
<os_> ؟
<thelinuxer1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<thelinuxer1> ديه الرسمية
<os_> نعم هذه
<os_> هل تحوي واجهة رسومية؟؟
<thelinuxer1> مظنش فيها واجهة رسومية عشان هى صغيرة قوى 5-30 MB
<thelinuxer1> fs f],vg;
<os_> tinycore أصغر منها وتحوي واجهة
<os_> slitaz تحوي واجهة lxde مع تعديلات
<os_> وحجمها 35 ميجا
<thelinuxer1> أنا بدورلك
<os_> سأقرأ في الويكي
<os_> لا تدور معلش
<thelinuxer1> طب يا ريت ترجع تقوللى لما تعرف :)
<os_> في الحاتين أنا أستعمل ديبيHن
<os_> في الحاتين أنا أستعمل ديبيان
<os_> طيب
<thelinuxer1> minimal بتنزل ﻹللى إنت محتاجه أثناء التنصيب
<os_> أعرف
<thelinuxer1> فأظن إنك ممكن تختار الواجهة الرسومية إللى إنت عايزها
<thelinuxer1> بس هى بتستخدم text mode أثناء التنصيب
<os_> لم أدرك أنها ليست LIVR
<os_> لم أدرك أنها ليست LIVE
<os_> أعرف قرأت الآن
<HazRPG> I really need to learn to read arabic properly o.O
<thelinuxer1> HazRPG: lol
<thelinuxer1> study more
<thelinuxer1> :D
<HazRPG> I know the letters, but when it comes to reading I feel like a 3 year old
<HazRPG> I can speak arabic well though ^_^
<thelinuxer1> just bring yourself a couple of kids books and read :D
<HazRPG> only moved to egypt like 5 months ago
<HazRPG> not really sure where to find/buy them from
<HazRPG> I understood this though: (2012-05-03 3:06:41 PM) os_: السلام عليكم
<HazRPG> (2012-05-03 3:09:38 PM) thelinuxer1: os_: و عليكم السلام
<thelinuxer1> HazRPG: diwan bookstore
<thelinuxer1> alef bookstore
<thelinuxer1> they even have online websites
<os_> خير؟
<HazRPG> thelinuxer1: fil haram?
<thelinuxer1> HazRPG: they can deliver the books to you any place in Cairo .. I guess
<HazRPG> thelinuxer1: cool, feels like I'm being lazy though :P
<thelinuxer1> HazRPG: normal
<os_> تكلمو بالعربية في قناة دعم أبونتو للمستخدمين المصريين
<thelinuxer1> just practice and you'll be reading Arabic in no time isA
<HazRPG> thelinuxer1: ^_^
<os_> آ هلق فهمت
<thelinuxer1> os_: هو لا يستطيع الكتابة و لا القراءة بالعربية
<os_> فهمت الرسالة الأخيرة
<os_> مندوب كانيوكال هو؟
<HazRPG> ‏wow, so that's how ubuntu is written in arabic :P? ‫أبونتو
<os_> HazRPG, yes
<thelinuxer1> لا مستخدم مصرى كان يعيش بالخارج
<os_> آخ من الغربة!!
<thelinuxer1> HazRPG: it feels like talking to a little kid :P Are you coming to the release party ?
<thelinuxer1> HazRPG: it's a gaming night
<thelinuxer1> os_: فعلا :)
<HazRPG> thelinuxer1: oh!?
<HazRPG> thelinuxer1: when!?
<HazRPG> thelinuxer1: where!?
<thelinuxer1> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-eg/1744/detail/
<os_> خخخ
<HazRPG> ‏os_: what does kh-kh-kh (‫خخخ) mean?
<os_> hehe
<os_> means hehe
<HazRPG> oh
<HazRPG> thought هههه mean hehe
<os_> yes also
<os_> but خخخ is silly a bit
<HazRPG> laughing min zorak :P?
<thelinuxer1> HazRPG: os_ :D
<os_> HazRPG, i have some problem with this live cd so may i can't reply
<HazRPG> thelinuxer1: ya'ah, nasr city o.O?
<thelinuxer1> os_: no problem :)
<os_> bielive or not ; i have a bug that is change language layout every second
<thelinuxer1> HazRPG: I can pick you up some place near Haram or Metro ..
<thelinuxer1> os_: I guess I stumbled upon this bug before just can't remember how it was solved
<HazRPG> thelinuxer1: really?
<HazRPG> thelinuxer1: do you live near here?
<os_> thelinuxer1, this is an old version
<os_> 10.10
<os_> and this cd is dirty
<thelinuxer1> HazRPG: I live some place near the old metro
<thelinuxer1> os_: I can clearly remember that this happened to me , not sure if it was 10.10 or not
<HazRPG> thelinuxer1: err... tahrir? :P
<thelinuxer1> HazRPG: dude I will send you my phone number, call me and we will see what we can do
<thelinuxer1> ok ?
<HazRPG> sure
<HazRPG> Friday I normally go to see my grandmother with the family, but I'll see what I can do to juggle things around :)
<thelinuxer1> HazRPG: cool
<os_> السلام عليكم
<os_> thelinuxer1,
<os_> ماهي الأنشطة التي تمارسوها في أبونتو مصر
<os_> ؟
<thelinuxer1> os_: العديد من الأنشطة
<thelinuxer1> منها الدعم الفنى
<thelinuxer1> ساعة لأوبونتو
<os_> و ؟
<thelinuxer1> تقديم محاضرات تدريبية
<os_> قرأت الآن أنه يوجد أمسية ألعاب.
<os_> ؟
<thelinuxer1> نعم غدا إن شاء الله
<thelinuxer1> الأولى من نوعها بالنسبة لنا
<os_> وهل تدعمكم كانيوكال
<os_> ؟؟
<thelinuxer1> لا
<os_> همممممممممممممممممممممم
<os_> أي أنكم غير رسميين
<os_> ؟
<thelinuxer1> رسميين لكن الدعم الذى تقدمه كانونيكال بسيط
<thelinuxer1> و أغلبه فى صورة إسطوانات مجانية
<os_> أي أنه إذا قررت كانيوكال فعل شيء تجاه السوق العربي
<thelinuxer1> و التى نضطر لدفع جمارك لإستلامها
<os_> فإنكم الخيار الأول لاستخدام
<thelinuxer1> ليس بالضرورة
<os_> thelinuxer1, هل أنتم مجبرون على استلامها !؟
<thelinuxer1> بالتأكيد لا لهذا لا نعتمد عليها
<os_> حسنا
<os_> هل لكم علاقات مع عرب آيز؟
<thelinuxer1> ليست علاقة مباشرة لكن أنا أعرف محمد سمير من عرب آيز
<os_> همم
<os_> حسنا
<os_> تعرفه شخصي
<os_> ؟
<thelinuxer1> نعم
<os_> حسنا ها قد عادت الbug
<thelinuxer1> أنا آسف مضطر للرحيل
<os_> وrj الj,قt uن hل;ghم
<thelinuxer1> سعدت بلقائك
<os_> مع gfسلاlة
<os_> jسgم
#ubuntu-eg 2012-05-04
<shubbar> اهلا
<os_> بك
<shubbar> لدى مشكلة عرض الوان الفيديو على يوتيوب
<os_> عن إذنك هلق برجع
<os_> shubbar, همم
<os_> شو المستعرض؟ظ
<HazRPG> you should all come to the release party
<HazRPG> nasr city
<os_> HazRPG, i am not egypt
<os_> HazRPG, i am not in egypt
<os_> i am now in syria
<HazRPG> ah
<seiflotfy> hi HazRPG
#ubuntu-eg 2012-05-05
<os_> Wazery, السلام عليكم
<os_> انضم #linuxac
<Wazery> os_, وعليكم السلام
<mustafajnr> whois lubotu3
<mustafajnr> hey, anyone here?
#ubuntu-eg 2012-05-06
<os_> السلام عليكم
<os_> thelinuxer, كم واحدا حضر الحفلة؟؟
<thelinuxer> os_: و عليكم السلام
<thelinuxer> 9
<os_> من أصل.؟
<os_> العدد الكلي؟؟
<thelinuxer> العدد الكلى كبير لو حسبت كل الناس إللى بتشارك online
<os_> طيب
<thelinuxer> بس عموما فالغالب بيبقى فى ناس نشطاء على الأرض حوالى 30 واحد
<os_> 30 ....
<os_> حسنا
<os_> thelinuxer, تستخدم يونتي
<thelinuxer> yes
<os_> أفكر في تحميل مصدرها وبنائه
<os_> لكن لن أفعل بالتأكيد
<thelinuxer> على debian ?
<os_> لا على فيدورا
<os_> أزلت ديبيان منذ 5 أيام
<os_> لسبب ما ....
<thelinuxer> أنا عاجبنى unity
<thelinuxer> بس ناس كتير بتشتكى منه لسبب أو لآخر
<os_> كم تستهلك من الذاكرة هذه الأيام؟؟
<thelinuxer> مش عارف بس أنا أغلب الإستهلاك عندى من firefox مش unity
<os_> اطرح استهلاكه
<os_> حسنا اطرح مئةميغا
<thelinuxer> مينفعش
<thelinuxer> عندى حاجات تانية شغالة بردو
<os_> آه
<os_> حسنا .....
<os_> كم تقدر استههلاكها
<thelinuxer> أنا كان قصدى إن firefox هو أكتر حاجة واخدة memory
<os_> !؟
<thelinuxer> بجد معرفش :)
<os_> ططيب
<thelinuxer> Google it :)
<os_> لا أنا كنت على أبونتو منذ 6 أشهر
<os_> كانت تستعمل 300 ميغا
<os_> على i386
<thelinuxer> ده مش كتير خالص
<os_> حسنا ...
<os_> صدق كدي بلا تأثيرات تستهلك أقل
<os_> طبعا ليس على أبونتو
<thelinuxer> مش عارف هل من الممكن المقارنة ولا لأ
<thelinuxer> sorry gtg
<os_> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
<os_> Wazery,
<os_> عرفتها!!!!!
<Wazery> os_, ?
<os_> كرت الوايرليس
<os_> تحتاج تعريف مغلق
<os_> يكون مدمج مع أبونتو منذ 11.04
<os_> لكن في فيدورا
<os_> وديبيان ... تحتاج تفعيل مخازن وتنصيب المغلق
<os__> os_, من أنت ؟؟
<os__> آه صحيح
<seiflotfy> HazRPG: dude got a moment
#ubuntu-eg 2013-04-30
<beeto> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
<thelinuxer> beeto: wa3alikom el salam
<beeto> انا لسة عارف إن إصدار أوبنتو الجديد  تم إصداره
<thelinuxer> beeto: aiwa fe3lan
<beeto> ممكن حد خبير يعرفني الفرقبينه و بين الإصدار 12.4
<thelinuxer> beeto: howa momken ageblak el list of features
<thelinuxer> bas howa mesh fare2 keteer
<thelinuxer> beeto: we a3'labha 7agat el user mesh shayefha
<beeto> أيوة انا مصمم ويب لكن لحد النهاردة مش عارف أشتغل علىبيئة الأبونتو
<beeto> لأني أصلا بستخد البرامج اللى بتشتغل على الوندوز
<beeto> برغم كرهي للوندوز
<philipballew> Hey everyone!
#ubuntu-eg 2013-05-03
<cseslam> hazrpg: hoy :D
<cseslam> hazrpg: hoy
#ubuntu-eg 2014-04-29
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> hi, i have a problem.
<sing> can you help me egyDev
#ubuntu-eg 2014-05-03
<FaThY_> hiiii   alll
<sing> Hi, i have a problem.
<sing> Hi, i have a problem.
<sing> Hi, i have a problem.
<sing> Hi, i have a problem.
<sing> Hi, i have a problem.
<sing> Hi, i have a problem.
<sing> Hi, i have a problem.
<sing> Hi, i have a problem.
<sing> Hi, i have a problem.
<sing> Hi, i have a problem.
<alxzander> how can i help you ?
<sing> you can't :P
<alxzander> tell me ?
<sing> nope
#ubuntu-eg 2015-04-30
<elacheche> ping guys! can you please join us on #ubuntu-africa & #ubuntu-arabic → And please make sure to add those channels to you favorite ones!
<elacheche> ping theShirbiny :)
<theShirbiny> hey elacheche
<elacheche> did you seen my msg?
<elacheche> ping guys! can you please join us on #ubuntu-africa & #ubuntu-arabic → And please make sure to add those channels to you favorite ones!
<theShirbiny> elacheche: nope, didn't see that one before, are they offcial?
<elacheche> Yes! #ubuntu-africa is almost new.. But the other one is official and it's dead!
<elacheche> in #ubuntu-locoteams when you ask for help in arabic the guys tell you to go to #ubuntu-arabic .. as it's dead how can people find help
<elacheche> BTW theShirbiny.. I'm anis from #ubuntu-tn :)
<theShirbiny> nice to meet you anis :)
<theShirbiny> I'm there now
#ubuntu-eg 2015-05-02
<Guest80965> ممكن مساعدة؟
#ubuntu-eg 2016-05-03
<mbak> مساء الخير
<mbak> هو محدش بيتكلم خالص فى الموقع ده ولا ايه يا جدعان :D
#ubuntu-eg 2019-05-01
<dark-light> hello
